# Can't get out of Slingbox Mode



## hoopsbwc34 (Aug 13, 2002)

My 922 is "stuck" in slingbox mode. That means I can't use PIP or swap tuners. I can tell because when I watch live TV, I can only access tuner 1 and the background tuner icon in the upper right hand corner is blue. Plus the blue light is on the front of the 922.

I've tried to connect and then "disconnect" via slingbox from my computer and android phone, reset the 922, disconnect the internet connection overnight...and nothing has worked. Any ideas?


----------



## hoopsbwc34 (Aug 13, 2002)

It was in Duo mode...switching back to solo fixed the problem.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Glad you figured it out... I have seen the box stuck in Sling mode, but a reboot always fixes that.

From your description, though, it sounded like you were accidentally in duo-mode instead, rather than sling mode.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

hoopsbwc34 said:


> It was in Duo mode...switching back to solo fixed the problem.


 The same thing happened to me, right after the upgrade...... :new_puppy
The dish/Sling web page has been updated. I suspect it could be linked to the recent software upgrade. The virtual remote has been replaced with symbols, stop, pause, skip F and B, fast-forward and fastback, record, live, channel up and down, previous, zoom full screen and not in necessarily in this order......Good, Better and BestHD are now in blue font.....? :icon_da: I still have startup issues, I'm getting audio and video mis-matched combinations.....very weird......re-opening fixes it...... :ringo:

:icon_band


----------

